# been trying to look up the top half of my pups peds



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been looking for the sires part while my pups peds have been sent off and i've not found anything on speedy's chain yanker on peds online i'm told its frisco/bolio but i can't find the sire any wheres wonder if you all can help


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this familiar in anyway?? 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351635] :: HEFFNER'S SPEEDY
CHAIN YANKERS' KNL.

If it don't we'd need parent's names to better help..


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

roe1880 said:


> Is this familiar in anyway??
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351635] :: HEFFNER'S SPEEDY
> CHAIN YANKERS' KNL.
> 
> If it don't we'd need parent's names to better help..


heck i looked every where and couldn't find it thanks


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

is that the correct one?


----------

